# bulking shakes



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

whats you favourite shakes for bulking

lately ive just been using the classic milk oats honey peanut butter and of co**** whey

anyone else got anything a bit more exciting?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

My morning shake consists of 500ml milk, 5 whole eggs, 1 banana and 1.5 scoops banoffee whey.

It's fvcking delicious!


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

anabolik:2608654 said:


> My morning shake consists of 500ml milk, 5 whole eggs, 1 banana and 1.5 scoops banoffee whey.
> 
> It's fvcking delicious!


dont know if i could do the raw eggs

do you stick them in the microwave for a few secs first or straight in the shaker?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

No mate I just stick em in raw. When the've been blended with everything else you can't tell there are eggs in it and it gives the shake a nice thick creamy texture.

Try it out. If you're worried about salmonella the chance of getting it from a raw egg is like 1 in 10,000 or something. I've been eating raw eggs every day for the past couple of years and never once had a problem.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

not worried.about that just tried raw eggs years ago and it made me puke but they wernt blended might give this a go.

cheers


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

any other good shakes out there


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just the normal whey, oats and olive oil for me, may start adding eggs again in the morning and second the fact you cant tell they are there when blended and necking it.


----------

